# Would you go back to the UK ?



## silverbatch (Jul 25, 2013)

Over the last 2 years we have lost so many friends and customers in the grand exodus back to blighty to look for pastures new. Admittedly things have become tough here and we have all had to tighten our belts but having lived in Spain for the past 14 years , I could never contemplate returning to the UK. I love the weather,the people,the culture and being the mother of 2 teenage boys the relatively low crime rate compared to the UK.
So as an open question to you all , would you ever consider returning home and for what reason.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

No.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I'm just thinking about coming out to Spain, so I'm doing the reverse route....

....but once out there I'm sure (though obviously I can't be certain) that the only think that would bring me back to the UK would be running out of money.

I've heard a few reasons people have told me as to why they're returning 'home', it'll be interesting to here people's views on this subject on this thread


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

silverbatch said:


> Over the last 2 years we have lost so many friends and customers in the grand exodus back to blighty to look for pastures new. Admittedly things have become tough here and we have all had to tighten our belts but having lived in Spain for the past 14 years , I could never contemplate returning to the UK. I love the weather,the people,the culture and being the mother of 2 teenage boys the relatively low crime rate compared to the UK.
> So as an open question to you all , would you ever consider returning home and for what reason.


After living here for nearly 19years I am too set in my ways here.I love my siestas,tapas bars and the mañana attitude.The only thing which would get me back in the UK is my mother in law as she is 83 years old and if it came to it that she could not look after herself we would have to go back as there is no way on this planet we would want her in a care home and that is the only thing.It would be absolutely gut wrenching to go back but certainly would put her first.SB.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

This subject has been done to death on another, similar thread!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> This subject has been done to death on another, similar thread!


And you are on your way home

Soulboy, I admire you. I really mean that. My mother died peacefully in her sleep at the age of 81 when I was still living in the UK and I regret I didn't spend more time and attention on her when she was alive. Not a day passes when I don't think of her.
Thankfully I was never put to the test.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> And you are on your way home
> 
> Soulboy, I admire you. I really mean that. My mother died peacefully in her sleep at the age of 81 when I was still living in the UK and I regret I didn't spend more time and attention on her when she was alive. Not a day passes when I don't think of her.
> Thankfully I was never put to the test.


Could never explain to anybody what she means to me.I owe my inlaws more than anybody could imagine and when we first came here I used to see their smiling faces coming through the airport but sadly the father in law passed away three and a half years ago.Don't want to sound morbid but it's things you don't think of when you come to live here and her holidays over here are getting less and less.By the by.Time for food and a nice cold tinto.Thanks for that Mary underneath it all you really do have a heart.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

soulboy said:


> Could never explain to anybody what she means to me.I owe my inlaws more than anybody could imagine and when we first came here I used to see their smiling faces coming through the airport but sadly the father in law passed away three and a half years ago.Don't want to sound morbid but it's things you don't think of when you come to live here and her holidays over here are getting less and less.By the by.Time for food and a nice cold tinto.Thanks for that Mary underneath it all you really do have a heart.


That is certainly true.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> And you are on your way home
> 
> Soulboy, I admire you. I really mean that. My mother died peacefully in her sleep at the age of 81 when I was still living in the UK and I regret I didn't spend more time and attention on her when she was alive. Not a day passes when I don't think of her.
> Thankfully I was never put to the test.


Do you know something I don't?


----------

